
Ask HN: I am underpaid and overworked – how much equity do I deserve? - thr0waw4y
&lt;this is a throwaway account&gt;<p>Background: For the past 2 years, I have been part of a custom software development company run by myself and two relatives, one of which owns 100% of the company. I&#x27;ve been quite severely underpaid for the past 2 years, but I had agreed to it because I knew the company couldn&#x27;t afford it yet and I ultimately wanted to have equity in the company. I was under the impression that I was going to be part of a hustling team that would work together to build something great. In reality, the owner has effectively checked out and expects me and my other relative to run the company for him. I need to have a talk with him for how much equity myself and the other relative deserve, in addition to salary increase. The company has sustained positive YOY growth, but the actual finances and how the money gets spent is more of a shady subject.<p>How do you think I should approach this? How much equity does someone in my position deserve? I realize I haven&#x27;t provided all the details, but any advice would help.
======
dang
This post was killed by a spam filter. We've marked your account legit so this
won't happen again if you repost it, which you're welcome to do.

